
How a Tweet About Getting Rejected Went Viral - mfishbein
https://medium.com/zero-infinity/how-a-tweet-about-getting-rejected-went-viral-f41a9571128a#.2egsco4ld
======
terrywilcox
Having a publisher decline to publish your unsolicited article isn't
censorship. It's business.

Why do people not understand that their right to free speech does not obligate
(oblige?) others to give them a soap box or even listen?

~~~
petercooper
Indeed, it's someone else's right to free speech that allows them to dictate
what speech occurs within their jurisdiction.

------
Hnrobert42
Censored. You keep using that word. I'm not sure it means what you think it
means.

------
vorotato
In what universe is 180 retweets "viral"

